# Worstest slam you ever tooked ?



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Years ago at BAKER we had just made a run through the Canyon (before Duncan started running a cat down it destroying the frontside/backside walls) and at the bottom of the Canyon was a backside hit for us regular foot riders, well it hadn’t snowed in a week so it was icy in most places.

My plans was to hit it, pull a method, land it and head down to chair 6, well I over rotated the method and ended up slamming directly on my tailbone on the ice. I couldn’t sit on the chair the rest of the day without sitting on one or the other ass cheek. That injury fucked with me for 10 years, every time I stood up from a seated position it felt like someone shoved an awl into my tailbone.

Twenty or so years later I was having back pains so I went into the chiropractor, after taking X-rays he asked if I had ever taken a had spill on my tailbone, at first I said no because it had been so long, but then I remembered my ass slam. He showed me the side view of the X-ray and showed me how the tailbone is supposed to gradually curve inward and then showed me how mine was actually curved inward and upward like a fish hook.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Got my bearings wrong on the top and rode of a cliff. Landed in some pinetrees and got pierced by the branches. Was in a hospital for a week, don’t know how many stitches but stil got 8 scarrs from that one.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

About 20 years ago I crested a rise at speed and lost any grip on the snow. The run turned while I shot straight off the side and down onto ice boulders pushed off trail by snowcats. Hit with my right hand and ribs.

Hand in a cast for a few weeks (fracture suspected, not confirmed), ribs not x-rayed (hurt to laugh, cough etc though). My hand was swollen like a balloon.

Fun times.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a hard time deciding what was my worst...

1- Broke a vertebrae in my neck on a failed 540 in a big-air contest in '95... bad edge-cut when I over-spun. Didn't realise it was broken at first, advil, ice, etc... next day I couldn't lift my arms (tendons got pinched and caused swelling). Got x-rayed the next day. Didn't need a neck brace luckily but took 2-3 days before my arms worked right and had to refrain from basically anything for over a month and a half. I had recurring pain there for a few years too.

It was acutally funny on the first two-days. If I wanted to put my hand on my desk to write (I was 16 so school and all), I had to use my fingers to get my hand on my tigh by grabbing my jeans. Then, once it was on my tigh/knee, I had to kick my leg up and towards the desk so my hand landed on the desk. I could then grab a pencil and more or less write... I needed a bunch of help from my buddies for a bunch of stuff though. And my mom to get dressed in the morning.

2- A year or two later I took another bad spill in another contest's warm-up doing what you kids now call "corked" 540. Got a concussion from it (that was WAY before helmets became common occurence on the hills). Was woozy for a bit and went home. Some time during the evening I got up from the couch and lost consciousness... woke up about 30 minutes later (TV was still running and my show was over). Scary more than terrible but still...

Broke a bunch of stuff more but those two are definitely the worst.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

My worst snowboarding slam was a definitely a concussion from a mega booter. I was wearing a helmet, and I was still left vomiting on the piste after my friends dragged my carcass off the landing zone. I'm not sure I'd still be around if I didn't have a brain bucket on. I'll take any number of broken bones over that. That experience scared me off of the mega features. 

My best snowboarding slam happened on a pow day this last season. I was coming down a rocky ridge towards some beautiful trees. I lost my edge and tumbled onto a jagged rock that tore my clothes wide open. After laying around icing my injury for a bit, I made my way to the lift with my raw bum sticking out. Thankfully I was able to wrap a sweatshirt around myself and keep enjoying that spring pow.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

WigMar said:


> My worst snowboarding slam was a definitely a concussion from a mega booter. I was wearing a helmet, and I was still left vomiting on the piste after my friends dragged my carcass off the landing zone. I'm not sure I'd still be around if I didn't have a brain bucket on. I'll take any number of broken bones over that. That experience scared me off of the mega features.
> 
> My best snowboarding slam happened on a pow day this last season. I was coming down a rocky ridge towards some beautiful trees. I lost my edge and tumbled onto a jagged rock that tore my clothes wide open. After laying around icing my injury for a bit, I made my way to the lift with my raw bum sticking out. Thankfully I was able to wrap a sweatshirt around myself and keep enjoying that spring pow.


Concussion with a helmet... happened to my brother as well (same thing, huge jump). You're definitely lucky to be alive, without the helmet you'd have been a goner (or seriously handicaped right now)...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> Concussion with a helmet... happened to my brother as well (same thing, huge jump). You're definitely lucky to be alive, without the helmet you'd have been a goner (or seriously handicaped right now)...


Wear a helmet kids!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Baker, mellow cruising Pea Garden, low angle tree run....hit a small depression with an ice bottom. Folded myself forward in half when I hit the hole and ended up turtled with my head down slope. My lower back exploded in pain. Immediately thought I'd crushed a vertebrae or disc...intense pain continued but could wiggle my toes. But afraid of further spinal cord injury. Ski patrol bucket called in, ambulanced off the hill. ER doc noted CT scan was good...just some soft tissue damage...would have jumped up and down but could only manage a slow painful slog to the bathroom to pee. Three weeks of hobbling around and difficulty sleeping due to back pain...but back out there 3 weeks to the day.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

About five years ago. Just got back into snowboarding after 10 years. My friend talked me into a rental helmet as I never wore one a decade before. We were racing down a back bowl at about 55mph (he had GPS who knows for sure). At the bottom of the bowl it transitioned into ice chunks. Couldn't avoid it. Went end over end and slammed my head into the ice. Blacked out for a few seconds and was super dizzy. Best $6 I ever spent on that rental helmet.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Powdertrax said:


> Years ago at BAKER we had just made a run through the Canyon (before Duncan started running a cat down it destroying the frontside/backside walls) and at the bottom of the Canyon was a backside hit for us regular foot riders, well it hadn’t snowed in a week so it was icy in most places.
> 
> My plans was to hit it, pull a method, land it and head down to chair 6, well I over rotated the method and ended up slamming directly on my tailbone on the ice. I couldn’t sit on the chair the rest of the day without sitting on one or the other ass cheek. That injury fucked with me for 10 years, every time I stood up from a seated position it felt like someone shoved an awl into my tailbone.
> 
> Twenty or so years later I was having back pains so I went into the chiropractor, after taking X-rays he asked if I had ever taken a had spill on my tailbone, at first I said no because it had been so long, but then I remembered my ass slam. He showed me the side view of the X-ray and showed me how the tailbone is supposed to gradually curve inward and then showed me how mine was actually curved inward and upward like a fish hook.


Ass fishing


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

So far breaking my left radius is the worst.


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Couple of years ago at Copper, caught an edge and faceplanted. Concussion and messed up my jaw, still hasn't healed right.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Riding a newly opened jump line at Lake Louise (as in there were 3 or 4 tracks going off each one) I massively overshot the 3rd and cracked my helmet. 

It's a jump line they build every year and I'm fairly comfortable on it, always 3 identical jumps. Hit the first 2 perfectly, speed was consisent, landing in the sweet spot. Took that same speed into the 3rd jump and just watched the landing disappear from under me. Quickly had the thought that if I try to stomp it to flat I'm going to blow out a knee, so when I landed I let my body compress towards the ground with the intention to try and roll over my shoulder. That roll turned into an edge catch, slammed my head and cracked my helmet in half. 

Somehow I was mostly alright and totally aware. Quickly checked myself over, walked back up to grab my goggles that had flown off, and got myself to the ski patrol room for an assessment. There was one guy already in there on a bed when I arrived. I showed the patroller my helmet and explained what had happened, the guy already on the bed getting his knee checked out pipes up "Yo, that last jump got me too!" so within maybe 20 minutes of that jump line being opened for the season it had two casualties, they radio'd through for someone to close the 3rd jump ASAP. They had built the lip with way too much kick for it compared to the previous two, you could see where I had landed and it was at least 10-15 feet along the flat after the downramp. 

Not my worst slam but the one I remember the best. Funnily enough the worst concussion I've had was while standing totally still at the bottom of a green before unstrapping to get back on the chair. A little pink missile maybe 4 or 5 years old just ran straight into me at full speed from behind, taking my legs out and I went down hard on the back of my head, cracking that helmet too. Very little memory of that incident...


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

West Mountain NY 1987 broke 2 ribs landing on my elbow first hour of first day ever boarding. Thought they were just bruised and kept on. When I went to lean left to unclip (early snowboards used ski boots with clips) the front boot at the end of the day and crunched on them I got the message they were broken load and clear. The early boards sucked so much looking back I find it hard to believe the sport ever took off. Nothing but a pointy plank with edges and ptex base. Historical note, my first board had a 4 digit serial number.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Phedder said:


> Riding a newly opened jump line at Lake Louise (as in there were 3 or 4 tracks going off each one) I massively overshot the 3rd and cracked my helmet.
> 
> It's a jump line they build every year and I'm fairly comfortable on it, always 3 identical jumps. Hit the first 2 perfectly, speed was consisent, landing in the sweet spot. Took that same speed into the 3rd jump and just watched the landing disappear from under me. Quickly had the thought that if I try to stomp it to flat I'm going to blow out a knee, so when I landed I let my body compress towards the ground with the intention to try and roll over my shoulder. That roll turned into an edge catch, slammed my head and cracked my helmet in half.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, hah! I still to this day get nightmares involving something like that. Back in the days we used to build a tiny kicker right before a really steep part of the slope and jump all the way down it. This would be around 20 meters fall and around 30 meters length, we kept pushing and pushing each other to go further. No one got hurt doing this but it got stuck in my head cuse’ once or twice a year i dream that overshoot it like crazy and every time i wake up just as I’m about to slam in the flat at the bottom.

Oh, and other injuries other than the one i posted up here i have broken my right wrist 6 times in the pipe and park over the years. Still love riding pipe, not so much park.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah that crash pops into my head fairly often, probably helped steer me towards getting more creative and playful on sidehits than just sending bigger jumps when I want some airtime hah. 



Eivind så klart said:


> Back in the days we used to build a tiny kicker right before a really steep part of the slope and jump all the way down it. This would be around 20 meters fall and around 30 meters length, we kept pushing and pushing each other to go further.


There's a natural (or very unnatural) evolution to this...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Yeah that crash pops into my head fairly often, probably helped steer me towards getting more creative and playful on sidehits than just sending bigger jumps when I want some airtime hah.
> 
> 
> There's a natural (or very unnatural) evolution to this...


Can anyone find a video of a snowboarder doing a ski jump like that? Would be batshit crazy... But someone has done this surely! Guessing with the rails for the skis it would have to modified for a board.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Phedder said:


> Yeah that crash pops into my head fairly often, probably helped steer me towards getting more creative and playful on sidehits than just sending bigger jumps when I want some airtime hah.
> 
> 
> There's a natural (or very unnatural) evolution to this...


Yeah, no way in hell I’m getting in to one of those tight ass ski suits and doing that on a board. Might have jumped in my youth, but never in lycra ✌🏻


----------

